# Recap Jan Meeting for Jacksonville Knitting group...



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh man I had such a good time with you ladies! We had a few new faces and a few familiar faces, either way it was wonderful seeing everyone!

So we had a good chat and a mini demonstration on Mirror knitting or backwards knitting. I couldn't believe how quick ya'll picked it up!

So mirror/ backwards knitting led into Entrelac knitting. After talking about it we decided to hold a mini Entrelac class for next time.

So bring two different colors of yarn and needles appropriate for the yearn you'd like to use. You can down load this pattern to work along with us... It is a free pattern and we'll get this party started!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrelac-scarf


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

We spent 2 winters in Jacksonville, we are snow birds from Canada. I loved it there, we now spend our winters in Arizona. Blessings


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

georgethefifth said:


> We spent 2 winters in Jacksonville, we are snow birds from Canada. I loved it there, we now spend our winters in Arizona. Blessings


Oh neat! I hear there is good knitting in Arizona!


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

Nuts I posted the wrong link you guys!!!! And like a dork I can't edit it! LOL

Here is the pattern I want for ya'll!

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/clothing/annabelle-entrelac-wrap/20525


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is the scarf pattern I was using yesterday.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-row-handspun-scarf

Really enjoyed yesterday and looking forward to next month. Also a big welcome to our new guests. Enjoyed getting to know you.


----------



## fsuwife85 (Jan 29, 2013)

Really enjoyed yesterday. Hope to see everyone next month!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

yasmine said:


> Nuts I posted the wrong link you guys!!!! And like a dork I can't edit it! LOL
> 
> Here is the pattern I want for ya'll!
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/clothing/annabelle-entrelac-wrap/20525


Yasmine, I cant figure out how to print the pattern. I signed in but still cant find a print button. I printed off the first pattern but could not print the second. Im sure it is something I am not seeing.


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

Florida Gal said:


> Yasmine, I cant figure out how to print the pattern. I signed in but still cant find a print button. I printed off the first pattern but could not print the second. Im sure it is something I am not seeing.


Check your download folder... You should be able to open the file in Adobe PDF and print it from there... OR when it opens in the web browser, hover your mouse around the bottom right of the page and a dialogue box will appear. From there you can print...


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

fsuwife85 said:


> Really enjoyed yesterday. Hope to see everyone next month!


Hey lady I have 2 of the WOTA in Semolina (Check Knitpicks to see if it is the color you needed) which I translate to Noles gold LOL. You mentioned needing some and I am willing to trade...


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

NRoberts said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it. Looking forward to next month.
> Naomi


Next time for sure!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

yasmine said:


> Check your download folder... You should be able to open the file in Adobe PDF and print it from there... OR when it opens in the web browser, hover your mouse around the bottom right of the page and a dialogue box will appear. From there you can print...


Still cant find it. See if anyone else has a problem. I have tried everything. The PDF does not show in my download folder. Why cant I use the first pattern you sent us? It is in my download folder.


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

Florida Gal said:


> Still cant find it. See if anyone else has a problem. I have tried everything. The PDF does not show in my download folder. Why cant I use the first pattern you sent us? It is in my download folder.


The reason I changed the pattern is because I think that it is a little more complicated then first time Enterlac-ers should try... I don't want to frustrate folks. Plus there is already a video tutorial for it by Staci Perry.

Oh hey message me your email addy and I'll send you a copy that way...


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I look forward to "attempting" to learn Entrelac. I've got to find the right yarns.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

When you sign up under your email add it to your patterns then click on the pic where it says download. Go to your downloaded files and look there for it. That is how mine worked I use aol so I just click on file and go to downloads and it went into my download file. Hope that helped you find it.

Sorry I didn't make it again Yasmine. Was in a car accident on the 2nd and still recovering Sounds like you all had a great time.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Just want to confirm that we are going to knit: Annabelle Entrelac Wrap. I want to start looking for yarn.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

I was able to get the pattern thanks to Yasmine.

I really love the Entrelac scarf Yasmine sent the first time.
Love the colors. The instructions say they used Noro Silk Garden Color 87, 4 skeins. I looked up that yarn and discovered that I have 5 skeins of the identical yarn and color. I was thinking about giving it away but not now. After I learn Entrelac I will use this yarn to knit a scarf. I was excited.


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

It sure is!!! But pick the yarn and size of needles you want it to be... DK Worsted whatever you want!


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

Florida Gal said:


> I was able to get the pattern thanks to Yasmine.
> 
> I really love the Entrelac scarf Yasmine sent the first time.
> Love the colors. The instructions say they used Noro Silk Garden Color 87, 4 skeins. I looked up that yarn and discovered that I have 5 skeins of the identical yarn and color. I was thinking about giving it away but not now. After I learn Entrelac I will use this yarn to knit a scarf. I was excited.


Hey keep it! Make it your next project! Plus there is absolutely no reason why you can't use that exact same yarn and needle size to do this up coming project!


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

Ciyona said:


> When you sign up under your email add it to your patterns then click on the pic where it says download. Go to your downloaded files and look there for it. That is how mine worked I use aol so I just click on file and go to downloads and it went into my download file. Hope that helped you find it.
> 
> Sorry I didn't make it again Yasmine. Was in a car accident on the 2nd and still recovering Sounds like you all had a great time.


Good lord woman at least you are still with us! Don't sweat a thing!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You should have heard my 7yr grandson, he told me he would have been mad if I had died. We lost his grandfather and uncle in 2013 so I can only imagine what he would have felt if things would have been worse. Bless his little heart. I told him that God put me there to save the guy that hit me otherwise the man would have hit that big bucket truck. Grandson was okay with that answer.



yasmine said:


> Good lord woman at least you are still with us! Don't sweat a thing!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> You should have heard my 7yr grandson, he told me he would have been mad if I had died. We lost his grandfather and uncle in 2013 so I can only imagine what he would have felt if things would have been worse. Bless his little heart. I told him that God put me there to save the guy that hit me otherwise the man would have hit that big bucket truck. Grandson was okay with that answer.


Hope you are on the mend and hope you can make it next month. Praying for you.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I am told it is going to take some time but I am planning on coming to the next meeting unless something comes up. I got thought the holidays only to be in the accident and now just taking it easy. Still waiting to find out if I can get in to see a ciropractor.


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

OMG, I printed both patterns, watched the video with the first link, she was great, and I really do love the first pattern/scarf that you posted a link to.
I am not sure where I will be with my knitting in a month I have a LOT of baby's to knit for...... but I might need a bit of a distraction from baby knitting by then, I have quid a few baby things started, just gotta finish them up and just found out 2 more are on the way...


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

Ciyona, sorry to hear about your accident, hope you are feeling better soon, sending prayers your way.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> I am told it is going to take some time but I am planning on coming to the next meeting unless something comes up. I got thought the holidays only to be in the accident and now just taking it easy. Still waiting to find out if I can get in to see a ciropractor.


Take it easy we need you back at the meetings.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

knitonefl said:


> Take it easy we need you back at the meetings.


I will.


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

I may not be able to make it in February and i was really looking forward to it. It is Valentines day, but I have a clogging workshop I need to go to, didn't realize it was the same day. I will let you know as the time gets closer,


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Are we still meeting on the 14th?


----------

